# hunting dog



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

Thinking of getting a springer spaniel pup. How do they compare to other gun dogs?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

A well bred springer from hunting lines (good luck with that) Is a fine flushing dog and really hard to beat on Pheasants here in Utah where they tend to bury themselves into th deepest crap they can find after opening day. They're ok retrievers and pretty good in the water too. The only drawback is their size, (a little small) and the fact that they are burr magnets. As far as comparing to other gundogs, they dont compare at all to any pointing breed cept may be a Britt. (size and fur) Compared to other flushing breeds they are outstanding little dogs. Lots of energy, smart, and easy to train.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Agree with everything Tex said, especially the part about finding them that are bred from hunting lines. Most springers have some show lines bred into them at some point. If you take a pure hunting line dog and compare it to the show dogs, you will see that the they are almost two distinct breeds, well not almost, they are. The hunting lines have shorter and coarser coats that are borderline wire type hairs. They are great dogs but if you plan on hunting them make certain you get a dog that comes from hunting lines.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

One more thing I'll add, Good ones with proven parents aren't cheap. So dont skimp and "bargain shop" for a pup. Besides, we all know the cheapest part of dog ownership is buying the dog... "how much is it" should be the very last thing you ask a breeder after you've made your choice.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> One more thing I'll add, Good ones with proven parents aren't cheap. So dont skimp and "bargain shop" for a pup. Besides, we all know the cheapest part of dog ownership is buying the dog... "how much is it" should be the very last thing you ask a breeder after you've made your choice.


Very true.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

One thing to consider particularly with springers and boxers is that both were inbred so heavily to obtain certain colors or particular qualities that many of them have serious mind/aggression or nerve issues.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> One thing to consider particularly with springers and boxers is that both were inbred so heavily to obtain certain colors or particular qualities that many of them have serious mind/aggression or nerve issues.


I dare say MOST quality hunting breeds have been inbred (linebred) for certain traits. Line breeding isn't neccessary a bad thing. It's backyard breeders that have no health clearance on their dog that are introducing bad hips, eyes, etc... I only share this because MANY of your top quality dogs will have some of the same genes on both sides of the pedigree, don't let that scare you away. It can be a good thing.


----------



## griddle (Apr 22, 2009)

Your points are well taken, but compare mostly to show dogs. 100% field bred Springers are available and some of the best available are right here in Utah. As stated above field bred Springers and show bred Springers are really 2 distinct breeds. There has not been a dual champion for over 50 years and I never see this happening again. This said field bred springers have much shorter hair, still can pick up burrs but very manageable, shorter ears, smaller boned for more speed and longer runs and much more trainable and no mental issues with aggression. Show springers are bred for the ring, color is king, and thus color overrules trainability and personality. 

I have over 30 years of experience with this breed, I have trained, hunted (ducks, pheasant, chuckar, quail, grouse, geese and anything I can in Utah). Field Bred Springers are arguably one of the best pheasant and all-around dog you will hunt with. Not they don’t point, but I made my choice.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I got my springer for a hunting dog. And he has turned into companion animal for my autistic son. Smart. Well behaved. Incredibly loving. I probably ruined him for birds, but I'll add my $0.02 for a springer for the family. Now, if I can figure out how to send him to college with my son, that would be even better!


----------

